# Bow pics



## FireHunter174 (Sep 15, 2010)

If ya'll don't care, I'd like to see some pics of your hunting rigs.  Thinking about accessories for my recurve and don't know exactly what to get. Descriptions would be cool, too.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 16, 2010)

Or not


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 16, 2010)

here ya go buddy #50 Damon Howatt Recurve, Homeade Quiver, Aluminum 2212 Arras with 125 Grain Zwickey Eskimoes and 125 Grain Screw in adapters=250Grains up front.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 16, 2010)

Appreciate it Longbow.  As far as the 250 gr. up front- With my compound I use 100 gr. Muzzys.  With my 45# Kodiak, what broadhead weight would be optimum?  Does the extra weight help with penetration or accuracy?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 16, 2010)

FireHunter174 said:


> Or not



Sorry about that. 
Welcome sir, and congratulations on your recurve.
It is a wounderful journey.

Not many ways to accessorize a string, and
a bent stick making itself like a spring.  

Maybe a bow quiver, some use an elevated rest.

Arrow set ups, and broadheads are king though.

A few folks make their own bow. 
Even more folks make their own
strings, silencers, nocking points, arrow rests, quivers,
shooting apparatuses, (i.e. tab, or glove, or tape their
fingers, or just shoot with bare fingers 
as nature intended), and some even make their
own arrows, even broadheads.

We will be glad you help you out as much as possible!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Allen.  I'm asking a lot of questions and wanting to see set-ups so I don't waste too much time(and money) trying to get the right equipment.  I shot my recurve quite a bit in the mid-90's.  I used a Damascus glove, leather/moleskin on the shelf and aluminum2016's.  I never did hunt with it though.  I wanna make sure I am getting everything I can get out of my bow including speed, penetration, and most important accuracy. I think I owe it to whatever I hunt.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 17, 2010)

FireHunter174 said:


> Appreciate it Longbow.  As far as the 250 gr. up front- With my compound I use 100 gr. Muzzys.  With my 45# Kodiak, what broadhead weight would be optimum?  Does the extra weight help with penetration or accuracy?



yes heavy up front is good for penetration and it stabilizes the arrow quicker.


----------



## devolve (Sep 17, 2010)

rose oak 51# recurve





dalaa 55# recurve


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 17, 2010)

I am hunting with a 60 recuve this year. Shooting some Easton Legacy 2117's with 170 gr. Zwickey Deltas on them. The total arrow weight is 560 grs or so. LongBow is right on the penetration. Shot the same bow with some GT 5575's that were almost 100 grs less in weight and didn't have good penetration (half way through my target as compared to a complete pass through with the eastons)
Like Jake said...not to much to do to it. Made my own back quiver, added a rubber grip from 3 rivers and I'm good to go.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 17, 2010)

You really dont have to spend alot to get into this stuff buy you a bow and some arras and you can make everything else. as far as gloves or tab I shoot with a store bought glove most of the time but  Ialso make my own tabs and armgaurds out of leather.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good deal.  I think i've decided to go with 400/2117 30" xx75 alum. arrows-I have a 29" draw length, Damascas Glove and homemade quiver.  As for the string sulencers, I'm thinking about some muskrat fur ones I saw on 3rivers.  Also, does anyone have any experience with 125gr. Muzzy Phantom 4-blade broadheads?


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2010)

Muzzy Phantoms, penetration,  hot butter comes to mind.


----------



## devolve (Sep 17, 2010)

I shoot the 220 grain phantoms sometime. great flying heads. Ive never shot the 125's though. Right now im back to the old stand by, 140 gr magnus 1's with 50 gr inserts.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 17, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Muzzy Phantoms, penetration,  hot butter comes to mind.



Do you mean it slices through like hot butter?

Or, it couldn't slice through hot butter?

I'm a newbie


----------



## devolve (Sep 17, 2010)

it slices like hot butter.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 17, 2010)

*Doesn't seem right to me...*



FireHunter174 said:


> Good deal.  I think i've decided to go with 400/2117 30" xx75 alum. arrows-I have a 29" draw length



I tried 2117 in a 50# when I first went trad cause thats what a chart said... IT WAS WAY TOO STIFF!!! 

a 45# bow ill probably do well with .500 spine carbons and then you can either trim the shaft to stiffen the arrows or add point weight to weaken the spine.... 

That being said try to find someone to help you if possible.... search bare shaft tuning to help understand how important a well tuned arrow is with trad bows...

Its not rocket science, its more like black magic!!!

Welcome to the fold!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 18, 2010)

With your 45# bow, your arrow choices are too stiff, as Slasher says.
Either 500 Eastons, or 3555 gold tips would be better, or if you are shooing aluminum, maybe 2016.  Leave them all full length and tune with different arrowhead weights.  
I shoot a 53lb bow, I use 3555 full lengh gold tip, 100gr brass weight up front, 125gr Phantoms.

The most important accessory you can add is a good silencer on the string and also where the string meets the limb.
Dan


----------



## coaster500 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ouote: "I shoot a 53lb bow, I use 3555 full length gold tip, 100gr brass weight up front, 125gr Phantoms."

Dan's combo will get you closer with your 45# bow. I might also suggest looking at a single blade right or left wing and a matching set of helical feathers. The single blade helical aids in penetration as it is turning and opening a wound channel as it travel thru the animals body. This helps the shaft by decreasing friction. It also acts like an apple coring devise (my observation) and makes for massive hemorrhage and more pass thru shots. Matching the fletch with the broadhead get me perfect flight as the Broadhead itself also aides in flight.

I shoot about 43#s at my draw....489 grains total....200 grains up front on a GT trad 3555....right wing helical 4" feathers and a right bevel Stricklin Helix


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 18, 2010)

This is great info guys.  Keep it coming.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 18, 2010)

my 42# hybrid longbow I use a .600 spine axis st cut to 29.5 with 200grn heads..(75 grain adapter+125 head..) 

They fly like darts.... But having a longer draw your 45= about 50 @ 28'... only about half comes from the extra weight the rest comes from the longer power stroke.... So I would say .500 full length and play with heads from 125-200 and you'll probably get pretty darn close.... 

Where abouts is that tree yer in? Maybe we can find someone close to you to help you get tuned up....


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a few of my favorite Bows of the Batch, 
I try to take some of all of them in the future


this First Bow is my Bamboo Long hunter 55# 







This second Bow is the Dan Quillian Patriot 61#






This thrid Bow is a Archery Traditions CaneBrake. 58# 
I have one just like this one but 45#


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 18, 2010)

The muscrat and beaver puffs look good, but if you want to silence a bow, you should use either wool puffs or cat whiskers. 

BigJim


----------

